# Mann Lake 18/9 vs Maxant 20/10 Extractor



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

I have the option of getting either the Mann Lake model number HH-215 or the Maxant model number 1400PL extractor.

I cannot find any differences other than the following:

Maxant has 20 guage steel Mann Lake is 26 gauge steel.
Maxant has 2 more spaces for shallows/mediums and 1 more space for deeps.
Price of Mann Lake is exactly $350.00 less. This is just for the extractor/legs
Shipping from Mann Lake is free. Maxant is 175.00-225.00 to ship to business or add $30-40 more for residence. Max difference could be up to $615 more than Mann Lake.
4-5 weeks on shipment from Maxant. Mann Lake is ready to ship. (Although I'm done extracting for the year).

I know a lot of folks go for the Maxant, and they offer good quality products, but wanted to give Mann Lake a try on this one since the savings would mean more beekeeping equipment to purchase. I only have 14 hives at this time, expanding in the 20's by next year. I already have a 2 frame tangential Kelley extractor that I'm converting to a capping's spinner.

Trying to justify the cost savings and to find out if I'm missing anything. Both companies are excellent in my opinion. Does anyone know if there has been sales during the slow months from these two companies or any other company that sells extractors?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

both will work fine, but I'd go with the Maxant personally and I have the ML 18/9. It's probably not a matter of how well they do the job, but more in the quality of equipment. If the extractor I have just had tighter tolerances etc... I would say go with it.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Maxant is 4-5 weeks out on their basic extractor? Hmmmmm..Have you checked with one of their retail outlets they sell to? You would not be disappointed with the Maxant 20. All their equipment is extremely well built. I purchased the Dadant 20 frame extractor a few years ago and what a workhorse it has been. There are a few subtle differences between the Maxant and Dadant 20 frame models. I have to admit I do like the 2" gate opening on the Dadant especially when your using a spatula to empty out a load of wet cappings. The cover is also hinged on both sides for very quick peek insides during extraction. Some times the litttle items do make a difference in ease of operation.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

My advice is to advertise and look for a used extractor after extracting season. You will save some money and can focus on getting the best machine for the money though the Maxant will hold its value better. When I needed an extractor I went with a used 30 frame dadant with auto speed advance and shutoff which I got for $1600. Are you buying the ML or the Maxant for that? I replaced the bottom bearing because I could before extracting this year and this extractor will wear me out and serve probably its 4th beekeeper. They only get used a few days a year.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

angel said:


> Maxant has 20 guage steel Mann Lake is 26 gauge steel. Maxant has 2 more spaces for shallows/mediums and 1 more space for deeps.Price of Mann Lake is exactly $350.00 less. This is just for the extractor/legs Shipping from Mann Lake is free. Maxant is 175.00-225.00 to ship to business or add $30-40 more for residence. Max difference could be up to $615 more than Mann Lake. 4-5 weeks on shipment from Maxant. Mann Lake is ready to ship. (Although I'm done extracting for the year)..




Big difference in 20 gauge and 26 gauge. Favors Maxant

Two more frames. Favors Maxant.

Shipping from Mann lake is free VRS $175-225 for Maxant. Favors Mann Lake. You would need to add $175-225 to price of Maxant.

Time for delivery is not a factor if you are done for the year. Favors neither


My analysis is... If you are going to extract from lots of hives, go with Maxant. If you are going to stay small, go with Mann Lake and save $550.00.

cchoganjr


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Good info from all. 

VanceG, I do see a lot more extractors on places like craigslist popping up right now, maybe I should give it a little more time since I'm not in any rush to see if there are some better deals. Also, I didn't think about the auto shutoff or speed advance in my research (thank you for pointing that out).


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Big difference for sure in metal thickness 26 gua. is 18 thou. thick; 20 guage is 36 thou. thick. I bought the Mann lake one for my son and used it myself for a test run. Works fine but I would suggest making scuff shoes for where the tank sits into the leg saddle. They flex and wiggle in use and could easily wear a hole in the tank bottom. I doubt you could do a weld repair on that thin gauge stainless. The extra money might be dollars well spent for the thicker gauge Maxant.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Crofter, could you post a photo of this wear issue where the tank sits into the leg saddle? I have the ML 18/9 and would like to see if I will have a problem in the area you mentioned.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

The extractor is at my son's. I will have a look tomorrow and see if the mateup is the same as my 6/3. They are made by the same company I believe. From memory the spreader that bolts to the legs, projects up inside the lip of extractor tank and the edges of the spreader are sharp with some point contact on the tank bottom rather than a nice coved fit.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

angel said:


> Maxant has 20 guage steel Mann Lake is 26 gauge steel.


I always get those sizes backwards...


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

texanbelchers said:


> I always get those sizes backwards...


Yes, its like shotgun bore and shot sizes!


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

If I was choosing between these two extractors I would choose the Maxant. It's a lot better quality and well worth the extra cost in the long run. However, if I was considering an 18 or 20 frame extractor I would go with the Dadant 20 frame. I believe the quality to be equal to Maxant and it actually has a 36 frame capacity (see description in catalog). The tank and reel is larger (30") and it has a direct drive motor, which I prefer over belt drive...for just $183.75 more (with stand) than the Maxant. I don't know how the shipping would compare.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

The lower the number the thicker the stainless
The higher the number the thinner


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am the third owner of a 1400 and quite happy with it. I like it's simple method of speed control. You can replace a lot of leather washers and bearings for the price of a replacement speed controller.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Just how big and heavy is the 1400P to move around ,I believe its listed at 26 '' Dia. , is the motor easy to remove if you wanted to transport it or move it outside to clean .


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I bought my Maxant 20 frame a few years ago and have it bolted to plywood and mounted to casters. When I am done extracting I push it outside and wash it down. Read the first post by Fuzzy in this thread for details.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-244569.html

Yes, if I wanted to I could take the motor off, I wouldn't even have to call my wife to show me how.


----------

